# 2015 MyLink Replacement



## Rising_Darkness (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm been a lurker for about 2 years now and just recently had an idea and found DIY upgrades for the 2015 MyLink and stores that sell replacement radios for $900+.

So I visited a Pick and Pull and they have a trashed 2016 and 2017 Chevy Cruze but the MyLink wasn't touched. They guy who manages the store said he would sell me the radio and "whatever else is tied to it" for $150 from either car.

Could I replace the 2015 (without CarPlay) with one of these 2016 or 2017 model ones?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The form factor is different and the plugs are different. I don't know as anyone has figured out if the radio and the car can talk to each other.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rising_Darkness said:


> I'm been a lurker for about 2 years now and just recently had an idea and found DIY upgrades for the 2015 MyLink and stores that sell replacement radios for $900+.
> 
> So I visited a Pick and Pull and they have a trashed 2016 and 2017 Chevy Cruze but the MyLink wasn't touched. They guy who manages the store said he would sell me the radio and "whatever else is tied to it" for $150 from either car.
> 
> Could I replace the 2015 (without CarPlay) with one of these 2016 or 2017 model ones?




*Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes*


*How To Disassemble Radio To Program VIN*


*How I did the MyLink Wire Harness*


*MyLink Upgrade DIY*


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> *Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes*
> 
> 
> *How To Disassemble Radio To Program VIN*
> ...


He's wanting to put a Gen2 radio into a Gen1 car. I don't think those links will help.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> He's wanting to put a Gen2 radio into a Gen1 car. I don't think those links will help.



I know, that is why I put them there so he can read about how to put the correct one in. :grin:


----------

